# Wartungsarbeiten



## Joachim (16. Jan. 2008)

Guten Abend! 

Nach ausdauerndem Suchen und dank Mithilfe des Supports von vBulletin.de kann nun die Gallerie wieder genutzt werden. 

In den nächsten Tagen werden jedoch noch weitere kleinere Fehler ausgemerzt - es kann daher zu kurzzeitigen Ausfällen kommen. Ich bitte um euer Verständnis.

Ich werde mein möglichstes tun, die Ausfallzeiten in den frühen Morgen oder die Nachtstunden zu legen - aber auch wir sind nur Menschen und schlafen ab und an...  

Joachim


----------



## Joachim (17. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Wartungsarbeiten*

Es ist so weit - der Server wird in kürze für 5 min nicht erreichbar sein. Ich bitte um Geduld ...


----------



## Joachim (17. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Wartungsarbeiten*

, ich denke für heute wars das - Danke! für euer Verständnis ...

- Gallerie läuft seit gestern wieder

- Elemente zuklappen geht nun auch wieder

- Das Element "News/Ankündigungen" wurde nach oben verschoben
Wen es stört, der kann es zuklappen, dann bleibt es geschlossen, bis eine neue Ankündigung geschrieben wurde.

Fragen, Anregungen und Kritik - wie immer gern gelesen.


----------



## herbi (17. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Wartungsarbeiten*

Danke...an alle habt gute Arbeit geleistet...


----------



## Dodi (17. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Wartungsarbeiten*

Hi Joachim!

Danke!
 Hattu fein gemacht!


----------

